# Hygrophila balsamica



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone 
I ended up with some Hygrophila balsamica and i'm a bit worried. I hear it can toxic if it grows out of the water, which of course i won't let it. 

Also i think its ment for highlight only, not sure what i was thinking.

If anyone wants it let me know.


----------

